# تحدى مفتوح لكل نصرانى...النص الاكثر اباحية فى الكتاب المقدس...عيل بيهرتل



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2012)

*فى عيل مراهق مكملش 16 سنة بيهرتل على منتدى اسلامى وبيعلق على كلام شاول لابنه يوناثان لما قاله " يا ابن المتعوجة المتمردة "*
*وعلم على المتمردة وقال انها المفروض تكون ابن العاهرة بدلا من المتمردة لكن الترجمة العربية اتكسفت تقول كدا*


*وهذا الشئ التافه لا يتخطى كونه شئ تافه*
*فلم يقول لنا ما هى الكلمة العبرية التى ترجمت بكلمة عاهرة *
*والحقيقة انه لم يكتبها واعتقد ان لا يعرفها اصلا *
*فكلمة **מַרְדּוּת تعنى بمنتهى البساطة **rebellion, rebelliousness* 


*يعنى متمرد او متمردة ولا علاقة لها بالعهر *

*فبالرغم من ان شاول فارقه روح الرب واصبح يتصرف بوقاحة الا انه بالرغم من شره لم يصل لمستوى سفالة رسول العربان الذى كان يسب الناس بالمناطق الجنسية من هن الاب الى البظر وسفالات العرب *
*فشاول بالنسبة لرسول العربان قديس *

*تعالى بقة نستعرض ادلتنا العلمية لسك هذا المراهق على دبره *

*اولا ما حال الترجمات العربية غير الفانديك*
*الحياة......المتمردة*
*الاخبار السارة.........العاصية*
*اليسوعية............المتمردة*

*كلهم مكسوفين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*القواميس العبرية*
*قاموس براون*

*מַרְדּוּת S4780 TWOT1240b GK5280 **n.f. **rebellion, rebelliousness, only in בֶּן־נַעֲוַת המ׳ 1 S 20:30, where read prob. בֶּן־נַעֲרַת הַמַּרְדוּת son of a girl of rebelliousness = rebellious girl, cf. G B Th We Dr HPS; > LagM i. 236 f. Bu (cf. also Dr Kit) der. מ׳ from רדה, and, retaining MT, read a woman gone astray (v. II. עַוָה) from discipline (Aramaic sense: √ רְדָא).*​


*.*
*Brown, Francis ; Driver, Samuel Rolles ; Briggs, Charles Augustus: Enhanced Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew and English Lexicon. electronic ed. Oak Harbor, WA : Logos Research Systems, 2000, S. 597*​



*القاموس الارامى العبرى للكتاب المقدس *

*מַרְדּוּת: I מרד, Bauer-L. Heb. 505o; ? Mnd. (Drower-M. Dictionary 253b) mardu/it revolt; ? Arm. lw. (Wagner 179): **rebellion 1S 20﻿30 (→ עוה nif.) †*​



*Koehler, Ludwig ; Baumgartner, Walter ; Richardson, M.E.J ; Stamm, Johann Jakob: The Hebrew and Aramaic Lexicon of the Old Testament. electronic ed. Leiden; New York : E.J. Brill, 1999, c1994-1996, S. 632*​ 


*ويضيق قاموس اخر ان كلمة ماريدوت اتت من الفعل مارد بمعنى التمرد*

*מַרְדּוּת**mardûṯ**: A feminine noun meaning rebelliousness. This word comes from the verb māraḏ (4775), meaning to rebel, and occurs only once in the Old Testament. In 1 Samuel 20:30, Saul used it in his anger against Jonathan as a derogatory word to describe Jonathan’s mother.*​


*Baker, Warren: The Complete Word Study Dictionary : Old Testament. Chattanooga, TN : AMG Publishers, 2003, c2002, S. 666*​


*وايضا قاموس جينسيوس قال ان معناها التمرد*
*מַרְדּוּת contumacy, 1 Sa. 20:30*.​ 

*والقواميس كمان مكسوفة*

*طيب والسبعينية حالها ايه مكسوفة كمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*αὐτομολούντων* *αὐτομολέω* *VPAP-PGN* *to rebel* *of (a) rebellious 1* 

*انا كنت قريت الكلام دا زمان وضحكت وقولت مردتش على متخلف*
*لكن لاقيت متخلف تانى بيقتبس من الاولانى *
*لازم ارد  *


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2012)

*4780.     מַרְדּוּת **marduth (597d); from 4775; rebellion, rebelliousness:— rebellious(1).*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Thomas, Robert L.: New American Standard Hebrew-Aramaic and Greek Dictionaries  : Updated Edition. Anaheim : Foundation Publications, Inc., 1998, 1981, S. H4780




*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2012)

*وياترى هنترجم فعلها هنا ايه .

**22: 19 و لكن اذا كانت نجسة ارض ملككم فاعبروا الى ارض ملك الرب                  التي يسكن فيها مسكن الرب و تملكوا بيننا و على الرب لا تتمردوا و                  علينا لا تتمردوا ببنائكم لانفسكم مذبحا غير مذبح الرب الهنا*

*1240b     מַרְדּוּת (mardût) rebellion.*​ *The verb is used twenty-five times in the ot. all in the Qal stem. It appears in Josh more often than in any other book (five times, 22:16, 18, 19 [twice]. 29). *​ *The verb mārad may indicate either rebellion against man (twelve times) or rebellion against God (twelve times). The one passage open to question in translation is Josh 22:19 (KJV); "Rebel not against the Lord, nor rebel against us (timrōdû). The RSV reads this: “Rebel not against the Lord, nor make us rebels” (reading timridû for timrōdû).*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3*​ *KJV King James Version of the Bible*

*RSV Revised Standard Version of the Bible*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3Hamilton, Victor P.: 1240 ×žÖ¸×¨Ö·×“. In: Harris, R. Laird (Hrsg.) ; Archer, Gleason L., Jr. (Hrsg.) ; Waltke, Bruce K. (Hrsg.): Theological Wordbook of the Old Testament. electronic ed. Chicago : Moody Press, 1999, S. 524*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يونيو 2012)

*راااااااااااااااائع مش عارف هو سبب شبهاتهم الركيكه دى هو جهل ولا تدليس ولا تعصب أعمى .
نطلب لهم بصيره واناره الهيه حتى لايهلكوا فى الطريق التى يهئ لهم إبليس انها هى الطريق السليمه*


----------



## حنا السرياني (12 يونيو 2012)

​ 
*صفعه اخرى للكتكوت مرعب النصارى*​ 
*لا تعذروا الكتكوت يا جماعه فهو يسقط بما في دينه من قذاره علينا*​ 
*لما أتى ماعز بن مالك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له : ( لعلك قبلت ، أو غمزت ، أو نظرت ) . قال : لا يا رسول الله ، قال : ( أنكتها ) . لا يكني ، قال : فعند ذلك أمر برجمه . *
*الراوي:عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6824*
*خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] *​

*إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا*
*الراوي:أبي بن كعب المحدث: السيوطي - المصدر: الجامع الصغير - الصفحة أو الرقم: 633*
*خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح *​


----------



## علي المسلم (12 يونيو 2012)

*رد*

حلو , جميل , جيد جداً 
اذاً يبدو لي انك قد قمت بتأديب هذا " العيل العبيط الي مكملش 16 سنة .......
في المنتدى الأسلامي ثم رجعت الى هذا المنتدى و نقلت محاورته معك لتفضحه 
ام يا ترى نقلت الموضوع بتاع كات و بيست و رديت عليه و هو غايب عنك لماذا لم ترد عليه في الموقع الأسلامي و وضحت له الصحيح من القول في منتداه ثم تأتي بمحاورتك معه في المنتدى لكي تعرفنا به ؟ 
انا اعتقد ان هذا " العيل العبيط " لو كان هنا لأعطانا درساً جميعاً في معنى الأخلاق السامية و الرد بأسلوب جميل و اريد اقول لك كم من مواضيع نراها ادعاء و تافهة لتشويه الأسلام في المنتدى 
لكننا نرد مباشرة و نحن المنونين و لم  يرى احد تحدى في حياته المسلمين فأعطوه ظهورهم ؟ 
و اذا كنت تعرف هذا " العيل " ممكن ان تقول لنا الوصلة التي فيها موضوعه لنرى هدفه و المسيحين الذين قبلو تحديه ؟


----------



## حنا السرياني (12 يونيو 2012)

*جاء في هامش الترجمه التي استشهد بها الكتكوت المرعب*​*
 Hebrew You son of a perverse and rebellious woman​*
*تأكدوا بنفسكم من نفس الرابط الذي وضعه*

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1+Samuel+20&version=NLT#fen-NLT-7737d

*الا تستحي ان تدلس علينا على الملاء!!! و المصيبه الكبرى ان الرابط الذي وضعه يكشف تدليسه!!!!
الله يرحم يلي قال
اللي اختشوا ماتوا*​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2012)

> *صفعه اخرى للكتكوت مرعب النصارى*


*دا عيل مراهق اهبل بيقعد يتسلى على النت بدل الصياعة على القهاوى *


----------



## علي المسلم (12 يونيو 2012)

حنا السرياني قال:


> *لا تعذروا الكتكوت يا جماعه فهو يسقط بما في دينه من قذاره علينا*
> ​


 أعذرني لا أعتقد أن هذه المفردة مناسبة لتطرحها في منتدى و خاصةً اذا كان من يشاهدك من المسلمين انت تريد لدينك ان ينتشر لا تدع المسلمين يأخذون نظرة عنك  تعكس صورة سيئة عن دينك .


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2012)

> في المنتدى الأسلامي ثم رجعت الى هذا المنتدى و نقلت محاورته معك لتفضحه
> ام يا ترى نقلت الموضوع بتاع كات و بيست و رديت عليه و هو غايب عنك لماذا  لم ترد عليه في الموقع الأسلامي و وضحت له الصحيح من القول في منتداه ثم  تأتي بمحاورتك معه في المنتدى لكي تعرفنا به ؟


*مبدخلش منتديات اسلامية فاشلة اداريا وعلميا 
عايز يجى يتعلم منا يجى 
عايز يتحاور معنا يجى غير كدا مفيش
*


> انا اعتقد ان هذا " العيل العبيط " لو كان هنا لأعطانا درساً جميعاً في معنى الأخلاق السامية و الرد بأسلوب جميل


*ياااااااااااااااه دخل كتير وكان يسال نزيل جهله  ولما يتزنق يشتم يطرد وانتهى
ماحنا عارفينه بقولك عيل مراهق  بيقعد يهرتل على النت بدل الصياعة 
*


----------



## علي المسلم (12 يونيو 2012)

شكررررراً
من وجهي الى الأدارة


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2012)

فعلا يا استاذ حنا فى هامش كتبته الترجمة جنب الكلمة 
*30 Saul boiled with rage at Jonathan. “You stupid son of a whore!”﻿*﻿ he swore at him. “Do you think I don’t know that you want him to be king in your place, shaming yourself and your mother?http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2*​ **  Hebrew You son of a perverse and rebellious woman.*​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2*Tyndale House Publishers: Holy Bible : New Living Translation. 2nd ed. Wheaton, Ill. : Tyndale House Publishers, 2004, S. 1 Sa 20:30*​


----------



## علي المسلم (12 يونيو 2012)

و حضرتك وحد اقوالك من آتيت بالرد أذا انت لا تدخل على مواقع اسلامية " عبيطة "


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2012)

*مش فاهم حاجة
انت عايز ايه؟
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (12 يونيو 2012)

> *فى عيل عبيط مراهق مكملش 16 سنة بيهرتل على منتدى اسلامى *


طيب براحة شوية على موضوع 16 سنة دى هههههه


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2012)

*لالا فى فرق طبعا
احنا لغاية النهاردة بنتعلم مع انى عديت التلاتين ومهما كبرت هتعلم ولما حد يقولك الكلام دا غلط والصح بتاعه كذا بيرجع فى كلامه الغلط
حتى فى شغلى كجراح بتعلم من ناس اصغر منى 
محدش كامل فى كل حاجة كمال مطلق 
المصيبة الزرقا ان واحد كل خبرته لا تتخطى صفر  وكل مهاراته التنطيط على المواقع الالكترونية النقل من هنا ومن هنا منغير ادنى فهم ولما نشرحله انه حمار والكلام اللى بيقوله دا غلط مش بيرجع عن رائيه و مستمر 

دى اسمها مراهقة وهبل 
ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه هو وامثاله 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يونيو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> حلو , جميل , جيد جداً
> اذاً يبدو لي انك قد قمت بتأديب هذا " العيل العبيط الي مكملش 16 سنة .......
> في المنتدى الأسلامي ثم رجعت الى هذا المنتدى و نقلت محاورته معك لتفضحه
> ام يا ترى نقلت الموضوع بتاع كات و بيست و رديت عليه و هو غايب عنك لماذا لم ترد عليه في الموقع الأسلامي و وضحت له الصحيح من القول في منتداه ثم تأتي بمحاورتك معه في المنتدى لكي تعرفنا به ؟
> ...


ب*عد إذنك الموضوع كده حضرتك بتقدمه بمنطق مقلوب من الطبيعى انه الشخص صاحب الشبهه طالما الشبهه تخص المسيحيه يجى ويناقشه هنا فى المنتدى مع المسيحيين ... فليس من المنطق ان يناقش ويجادل حجه مع غير اهلها ألست معى فى هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!*


----------



## علي المسلم (12 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مش فاهم حاجة
> انت عايز ايه؟
> *


 اريد ان توحد اقوالك من اين عفرت هذا الشخص و انت تقول انك لا تدخل على المواقع الأسلامية (العبيطة)


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2012)

> اريد ان توحد اقوالك من اين عفرت هذا الشخص و انت تقول انك لا تدخل على المواقع الأسلامية (العبيطة)


*احنا بنعمل مسح شامل للمنتديات اسلامية الحادية واى موضوع ولو حتى تافه بنرد عليه

لكن دخولى فى حوارات مع شخصيات تعبانة ومريضة وفاشلة يكون هنا فى المنتدى قدام الكل 

ولو سمحت كفاية كلام فارغ عندك ا تقوله فى الموضوع قوله معندكش اقعد ساكت 
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (12 يونيو 2012)

عزيزى عندك اى شبهة انقلها هنا فى المنتدى و فى أقل من 24 ساعة هتلاقى الرد موجود من اكثر من شخص


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يونيو 2012)

*نجيب من الآخر أخ على مسلم
لو الشخص ده عنده اى تفنيد لردنا وتدميرنا لشبهته الخايبه ياريت تجيبه واهلا ومرحبا بيه .
بس تعرف هو أجبن بكتير من انه يعمل كده لأنه كل اللى بيعملوا بيضحك على المسلمين الغلابه اللى فى المنتديات دى اللى كل كلمه يصقفوا له ويقولوا تمام ياشيخنا أطربتنا.
*


----------



## علي المسلم (12 يونيو 2012)

اذا كان الكلام من فضة السكوت من ذهب


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 يونيو 2012)

للمرة الثانية على  التوالى   : فى اقل من 24 ساعة  :
_*أهو ده إللى انتو  فالحين فيه*_


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 يونيو 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165112  الرد علي شبهة يا ابن المتمردة المتعوجة بالتفصيل


----------



## e-Sword (13 يونيو 2012)

*يدوم صليبك دائما يا استاذنا رد رائع*

*مهما عملوا فى 
هيفضل اسمه عالى دائما
مش هخونه زى يهوذا
ولو انكرته هرجع ابكى زى بطرس
حياتى كله بايده
وانا ابنا له
جئت للعالم ابشر بيه واكرز
بانجليه
مسيحى غالى عالى
و لايهمنى اضطهاد فى العالم
ولا جوع ولا الم
هيبعدنى عنه
ده اسمه اصبح غالى على
دفع الثمن هو الاول
يوم ما صلب بدل منى على صليب
العار
دلوقتى اصبح صليب الافتخار 
بعد سفك دمه عليه
مسيحى غالى على  *​


----------



## e-Sword (13 يونيو 2012)

*يدوم صليبك يا استاذنا الحبيب الرائع*

ها هو ايضا رد على تلك الشبهة العقيمة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165112


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114881




​


----------

